# Frage zu UML Aktivitätsdiagramm



## kossy (10. Dez 2009)

Hallo !

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zur UML. Ich sammele gerade einige betriebliche Abläufe, die noch nicht unbedingt etwas mit einem IT System bzw. dessen Nutzung dafür zu tun haben. Es handelt sich um ganz einfache Abläufe in einem Büro (so etwas wie Sachbearbeitervorgänge). 

Kann ich für solche Dinge eigentlich auch ein Aktivitätsdiagramm verwenden oder geht das nur, wenn ich auch irgendwelche Schritte in einem IT System vornehme bzw. die dort passieren?

Später ist mal geplant, dass alles zu automatisieren. Aber erstmal gehts nur um die allgemeine Beschreibung von betrieblichen Abläufen.


----------



## Heady86 (11. Dez 2009)

Hi,

das funkioniert auch für allgemeine Abläufe.

Hier z.B.






Grüße


----------



## kossy (12. Dez 2009)

Danke für deinen Post !

Der Ablauf, den du dort beschreibst, ist aber auch wieder eher etwas, was in einem EDV-System ablaufen kann. Er könnte außerhalb eines Systems stattfinden, als auch in einem System (also sowohl- als auch).


----------



## mvitz (12. Dez 2009)

Naja, das liegt auch daran, dass man für fast alle Aktivitäten ein IT-System erstellen könnte.


----------

